# Acer Aspire bluetooth issues



## pmaddi (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,

Having a few problems with my bluetooth through windows 8 64 bit on an acer aspire v3-571. Wouldn't usually post on somewhere like here but I've tried everything I can think of to no avail. Main problems are with actually getting a bluetooth driver to install but if you have the time to read the rest would be much appreciated.

Just bought a new Airplay and bluetooth speaker, (cambridge audio minx air200) great for itunes but I also use spotify so the bluetooth connectivity would be really usefull as well. I've used a few other devices to connect via bluetooth and they work fine so no issue with the speaker. When I use my laptop to connect to the speaker via bluetooth though it either doesn't recognise the speaker or connects then states not connected after 5-10 secs.

I thought the only thing this could be is a bluetooth driver issue so I've downloaded a windows 8 bluetooth driver from softpedia Acer Aspire V3-571 Atheros Bluetooth Driver 8.0.0000.0206 for Windows 8 64 bit Free Download
I've extracted to the desktop yet when I try to run the file windows brings up the window to allow the program to make changes, I click yes and nothing happens. 

Not sure what to do... Thanks if you've read through all that and I'd appreciate any help as otherwise it looks like my next step may have to be a trip to the computer shop which will be £50 upwards


----------

